# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Clima y Medio Ambiente  Perú posee la mejor calidad de vientos para convertirse en potencia regional eólica

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Alcanza niveles superiores a los de Europa que tiene el mayor desarrollo.*  *Lima, mar. 25 (ANDINA).-* La calidad del viento que posee Perú en ciertas zonas de la costa es privilegiada y el país podría convertirse en una potencia regional eólica si se impulsa el desarrollo de proyectos, afirmó hoy el director general de la consultora española Sisener Ingenieros, Javier Sanz.  
Indicó que, de acuerdo a un estudio realizado, se ha identificado que la calidad del viento es excepcional ya que es uniforme y con ausencia de ráfagas, lo que hace fácil su predicción. 
Precisó que la velocidad de viento va de tres y cuatro metros por segundo hasta 11 metros, niveles extraordinarios muy superiores a las mejores zonas con mayor potencial eólico en el mundo, como Europa. 
La máxima eficiencia para la producción de energía eólica en el mundo está en rangos de diez y 11 metros por segundo, y esos niveles se tienen en Perú, manifestó. 
Sanz comentó que en Perú se podrían instalar 1,000 megavatios (Mw) en una primera etapa, y esta energía podría sustituir a la generada con diesel residual. 
Las zonas de mayor potencial eólico en el país van de Ica hasta Tacna por el sur y de Ancash hasta Tumbes por el norte. 
Indicó que otro de los beneficios de la generación eólica es el impacto social ya que para instalar 50 Mw se requieren por lo menos 200 hectáreas, lo que genera un gran impacto en los ingresos de las zonas donde se ubican. 
Mientras que para la instalación de una planta de gas natural de 800 Mw de ciclo combinado se requiere una hectárea. 
Precisó que la instalación de un parque eólico de 50 Mw tomaría en promedio un año, ya que actualmente la oferta de equipos se ha normalizado pues la producción se incrementó ante la gran demanda que surgió. 
Los equipos para la instalación de parques eólicos provienen principalmente de España, Dinamarca y Estados Unidos.Temas similares: Artículo: Perú debe aumentar el comercio regional para enfrentar mejor la crisis internacional Artículo: MEF: Perú posee instrumentos adecuados para que próximo gobierno siga senda de crecimiento Artículo: Perú posee el segundo mejor ambiente macroeconómico en América Latina vendo uva quebranta de la mejor calidad Huancavelica busca convertirse en la primera potencia exportadora de truchas

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

*Empresas podrían desistir de invertir en Perú y trasladarse a Chile ante mayor apertura, advierten.*  *Lima, mar. 25 (ANDINA).-* La Asociación Peruana de Energía Renovables pidió hoy al gobierno que se acelere la fijación de tarifas para este sector, para que las empresas que ya tienen concesiones temporales de energía eólica puedan concluir los estudios de factibilidad y definir los montos de inversión de sus proyectos en el país.  
A la fecha hay 11 empresas, entre nacionales y extranjeras, que cuentan con 56 concesiones temporales otorgadas por el Ministerio de Energía y Minas (MEM) en los últimos dos años. 
El presidente de la Asociación Peruana de Energías Renovables, Alfredo Novoa, indicó que las empresas siguen a la espera de que el MEM establezca las reglas de juego en el sector de generación eólica pues últimamente perciben que no hay la intención de seguir impulsando este tipo de energía en el país. 
Precisó que como primer punto se requiere definir las tarifas y que se convoque cuanto antes a la subasta de 500 megavatios (Mw), proceso aprobado mediante el Decreto Legislativo N° 1002, y que permitirá que este tipo de energía logre una participación de cinco por ciento en la demanda del país. 
Dijo que algunos funcionarios del MEM han argumentado que la energía eólica es demasiado cara, sin embargo, el impacto de las tarifas sólo será entre 1.5 y 1.8 por ciento sobre las tarifas finales. 
Al respecto, el director de la consultora Utilities Perú.com, César Gutiérrez, comentó que más caro resulta ahora la generación con diesel residual, que llegó a 250 dólares por Mw el año pasado, mientras que con energía eólica el costo sería de 100 dólares por Mw. 
Además, indicó que la instalación de parques eólicos demora un promedio de 24 meses, mientras que las centrales hidroeléctricas toman entre seis y siete años, por ello, la generación eólica es una alternativa paralela en esta coyuntura de falta de generación eléctrica. 
Por su parte, Novoa recordó que en la Cumbre de Líderes del Foro de Cooperación Económica Asia Pacífico (APEC) se distribuyó un libro entre los líderes de las 21 economías invitándolos a invertir en energía eólica e hidráulica, sin embargo, insistió en que no hay apertura para esta inversión en el país. 
Todo lo contrario sucede en Chile, país que ya tiene en camino la instalación de parques eólicos por 300 Mw y está impulsando una serie de incentivos para el desarrollo de estos proyectos ya que su Corporación de Fomento a la Producción (Corfo) está dispuesta a financiar los estudios que deben realizar las empresas para sus proyectos, dijo. 
Hemos recibido invitaciones de Chile para que invirtamos allá, sería lamentable que las empresas decidan llevar sus inversiones a otro país por falta de claridad en la política del sector, manifestó. 
Gutiérrez también dijo que el MEM se comprometió a tener listo en mayo el Plan Nacional de Energías Renovables, pero sólo faltan dos meses y no se conoce nada al respecto. 
Sólo hemos visto una declaración de interés de impulsar la energía hidráulica, cuando la ley específicamente decía que en este período no se priorizaría esta fuente de energía, indicó. 
Recordó que en el marco de las facultades legislativas que delegó el Congreso de la República al Poder Ejecutivo se dieron normas para impulsar las energías renovables.

----------


## felixtacna

buenas noches, tengo una parcela en la ciudad de Tacna, donde quisiera cambiar el sistema de bombeo que actualmente tengo que es de diesel, poseo un pozo de 130 metros de profundidad con un diámetro de 6" que es lo se necesitaria para cambiar al sistema de energía eólica, ACCESORIOS, BATERIAS, ETC Y A QUE PRECIO SALDRIA, MUCHAS GRACIAS de antemano los vientos en la ciudad son de 3.5 m/s

----------

